

How to Get 100+ Comments on a non-Contest Blog Post - Geea
http://www.impressivewebs.com/how-to-get-100-comments-on-blog-post/

======
allenp
Summary: Take a side in a polarized environment

~~~
aw3c2
Subtitle: Use a flamewar to generate comments on your blog.

~~~
allenp
This is actually probably better than my original.

------
lionhearted
For active bloggers - have you noticed higher numbers of comments furthering
your sites goals at all? I see lots of people that actively try to increase
comments, but I wonder if they're getting causation/correlation wrong.

A high-commented post probably indicates that you hit on a point well, and
probably correlates with something meaningful. But do higher comments _cause_
improvement in other metrics? That is, does actively trying to get your
comments up produce good results?

Most blogs have near unreadable comments for me - I rarely bother. But maybe
my experience differs from others'. Thoughts from regular bloggers?

~~~
pmichaud
High comments don't really mean you hit on a point well. In my experience it
means you polarized a bunch of people: some people fall over themselves
thanking you, others call you an idiot.

------
est
tl;dr troll

